# windows xp will not detect internet connection



## luzgeetee (Oct 14, 2007)

About a month ago I "upgraded" from dial-up to dsl, to my surprise however I have not been able to use my dsl. The first day I hadit, I was able to go to two websites and after that I haven't. 

The problem is that when I go to network connections it says "connected" but no program that uses the internet works (msn messemger, norton antivirus, aim). Internet explorer says it cannot find the page "error" and when I type in a website it says "finding website" then it changes to "msn.help...." and then it comes out to say no website found.

I don't know what to do anymore it seems like I've tried everything. My internet company wants me to try firefox bc they say they are sure it will work, but even if it does work the rest of my internet programs will not..so what's the use of me upgrading?

Can anyone help me? I am getting really frustrated!!!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Need information in order to help. Please start with this ...

Start, Run, CMD, OK to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.

Often we also need to know the brand and model of your modem and your router or modem/router. And who is your ISP?


----------



## luzgeetee (Oct 14, 2007)

When I typed that in command this is what I got:

Windows ip config

Host name...:garduno
Primary dns suffix...: 
Node type..: hybrid
Ip routing enabled...: no
Wins proxy enabled...: no

Ethernet adapter local area connection 2:

Connection-specific dns suffix...:
Description...: realtek rtl8139/810x family fast ethernet nic
Physical adress...: 00-13-d4-6d-80-2A
Dhcp enabled....: no
Ip adress.... :216.86.206.245
Subnet mask...:255.255.255.0
Default gateway...: 216.86.206.1
Dns servers....: 67.111.1.100


....
I have an adsl modem..its a westel brand and I have verizon as my internet provider

Thank you very much if you can help!!!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

What is the EXACT make/model of the DSL modem?


Try these simple tests.

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

PING 216.86.206.1

Tell us the results.

PING 216.109.112.135

Tell us the results.

PING yahoo.com

Tell us the results.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You have manually assigned a public IP address. Is that what your ISP directed you to do?


----------



## luzgeetee (Oct 14, 2007)

Yes, when I called technical support to have them set it up for me they gave me the ip adress to input, subnet mask, dns server thing, and something else.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

OK. And have you yet figured out "What is the EXACT make/model of the DSL modem?" and tried the pings?


----------



## luzgeetee (Oct 14, 2007)

Ok the EXACT make of the modem is: Westell

Model: 2200

All 3 lights are green, how they are supposed to be and I'm sure the computer detects it bc when I diconnect it and the computer is still on it will say..local area network disconnected.

I tried the pings here is what I got..

PING 216.86.1

Pinging 216.86.1 with 32 bytes of data
Requested time out.
Requested time out.
Requested time out.
Requested time out.

Ping statistocs for 216.86.206.1
Packets: sent=4 received=0 lost=4 <100%loss>

PING 216.109.112.135
(It says the same thing as for previous ping.)

Ping yahoo.com

Ping requested could not find host yahoo.com. Please check the name and try again.


----------



## luzgeetee (Oct 14, 2007)

Sorry I typed 216.86.1 instead of 216.86.206.1 in the previous post, I'm writing this on my phone so I mistype, but on the computer I had the correct numbers.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm going to guess that setting a static IP address is probably incorrect. Humor me and configure DHCP and see if that changes things. I'd like to know who the ISP is also.

Select Start > Settings > Network Connections.


Double-click the Local Area Connection icon to open the Local Area Connection Status window.
Click the Properties button to open the Local Area Connection Properties window.
Click to highlight Internet Protocol (TCP/IP).
Click the Properties button to open the Internet Protocol (TCP/IP) Properties window.
TCP/IP Properties window, IP Address tab
Select Obtain an IP address automatically.
Select Obtain DNS server address automatically.
Click OK to return to the Local Area Connection Properties window.
Click OK to return to the Network Connections window.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Westell 2200 is a modem/router combo. So in addition to humoring John that IP address, etc., has to be set in the WAN (internet) section of the router. If you got the Westell from the ISP as part of the package it is probably already preset.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Since it's a router, I can't believe that the ISP would require manual IP addresses, that makes no sense.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I too find manual IP address surprising, but that's the surprise we got in post #6. ???

You asked about the ISP. Should we ask if it's a business account?


----------



## luzgeetee (Oct 14, 2007)

UPDATE...

I was on the phone with my internet company and they set up firefox, not working. So they set up a dial up service and surprisingly that works perfectly fine with the programs on my computer. They are trying to test if something is wrong from their part.

Oh and no I did not call to ask them for isp, I called to have them set up the connection when I received the modem from them. The account is not business, its for my house..only one computer uses it.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

See posts #10 and #11.

The router part of your modem/router connects to the ISP through the modem part of the modem/router. It is the router that has to use the manually assigned IP configuration. JohnWill and I were expressing our surprise because almost all residential DSL accounts use dynamic addressing.

To connect a computer to the router part of the modem/router you need a dynamic configuration--post #10.

Unplug the modem/router. Do post #10. Plug in modem/router and reboot your PC. If you don't now have your DSL internet access ...

Start, Run, CMD, OK to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## luzgeetee (Oct 14, 2007)

I did not run the test because my internet provider told me they were running a test from the verizon offices to my house to see if the connection was right.

Turns out verizon said everything seems good and they did not want to come to my house to check the connection again. They said that it was either a) my computer or b) the modem.

So yesterday my parents took the computer along wtih the modem to a local office and had them test it. At first it didnt work, but they tried it with a new modem and my parents were able to view several websites.

I get home at night, set everything up and the same problem persists.

One thing is that at the office they did not have the same internet provider, they had dsl but not the one I have so idk if that could be it. And I mean verizon says there is nothing wrong with the line so I dont know what to do anymore

And I cant cancel it because there is a one year contract and it says that even if the service is not working I still have to pay


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Days ago, Terry asked for an IPCONFIG /ALL, I suggest you post it.

I'd get a different computer, perhaps a friend with a laptop, and test the connection with that. There is no way that you will be required for a service if you're not getting the service.


----------

